# What engine does the s14 stock come with in the us?



## SHiFt (Dec 7, 2003)

Topic...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

KA24DE, could of figured that out in the sticky or a search but hey! that would be asking too much


----------



## SHiFt (Dec 7, 2003)

Meh, as you said in the Sr20de(t)fourm i gotta lern to drive first lol. Im just interested man =)


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

its cool


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i still can't drive..


----------

